# Other more "emergency" measures to relieve constipation



## Steven A (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi all. I'm a student just starting University who has had constipation problems my whole life. I have been able to get these under control through medication and diet. However, since coming to school, I have been constipated almost continually. I'll have 1-2 week periods when having a bowel movement is nearly impossible, followed by a period of 2-3 days of intense diarrhea. I think the primary problem I am dealing with is stress, until now, I had led a very stress-free life, and now I am actually having to deal with difficult work and a lot of responsibility. I've already looked at ways to reduce how stressed I feel, but I've only been able to get it down to what is typical and unavoidable for a student in my program, and I'm still having problems.What I think I need is something to break the cycle by having a significant bowel movement during the time when I'd usually be constipated. For that, I feel like I should try something more powerful than my usual regulating medicine (5 Milk of Magnesia tablets and 1 Metamucil tablet per night). I don't want something I'll become dependent on, though, and I'd rather have something that flushes the bowels instead of softens the stool. This wouldn't be a regular thing to take, but something to try before the constipation is so bad that I get uncontrollable diarrhea for so long. I have considered an enema but feel uncomfortable with the idea of administrating it myself.


----------



## CJF (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi Steven ASorry to hear about your problems. If I haven't been for several days and am really struggling, I take Dulcolax. Usually 1 tablet at night flushes me out in the morning. I try not to rely on it and I do take a natural laxative on a daily basis, but sometimes I just need to clear myself out and start again.CJF


----------



## sparrow (May 27, 2006)

What is the natural laxative you take?


----------



## Sean (Feb 8, 1999)

Steven A,Dulcolax may be your best bet for a thorough flushing. That is what I usually take. Try two tablets at bedtime and expect a rather "vigorous" response the next morning. You should plan to stay close to bathroom facilities. You can also expect some abdominal discomfort while it is working. An enema is a great alternative if you just want to gently flush out the lower colon. Self-administration is easy. Trust me, it is a lot better on the self esteem than having someone else do it. I have self-administered a tap water enema on a number of occasions and generally gotten good results. It may be a little awkward to use an enema if you live in a dorm or other communal setting. Ideally, you need a bit of privacy in the bathroom to do it. Let me know if I can help with more information.


----------



## CJF (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi Steven AI take Normacol twice a day and vary the amount depending on how I'm feeling. I have also taken Movicol previously but I think my system got used to it and I've found Normacol much better as it adds substance as well as taking in water to assist the movements. You have to drink lots of water though.CJF


----------



## mariea369 (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi Steve A... I have had the same problems as you all my life too... I am on a strict diet and do lots of exercise and everything else everyone recommends but still Im constipated... I even get colon therapy and it works some times but it can take up to 3 goes with the colon therapist for it to work but the last time I was with her she gave me CO-TON A 00 tablets. I take 2 3 times a day after meals and they have given me a BM every day... great relief... at the moment I feel constipated due to eating ice cream over the weekend which is a big trigger for me (so foolish me for being tempted)... I dont know where you can get these tablets or if you can get them in your country but you should seriously look into them... they are 100% natural... I hope it works out


----------



## mouth (Nov 22, 2009)

My granddaughter is the same she was prescribed Movicol if you can get it.


----------



## claire_louise (Dec 8, 2009)

Steven, whilst a lot of these remedies can be very helpful, I think you should be aware that most of them can lead to dependency. I used Dulcolax on a regular basis when I was first diagnosed and it now has no effect on me whatsoever. It's great if you only get the occasional bad flare up though. COTON-A is also very good, quite potent so be careful you don't over-do it but it's all natural ingredients so you don't feel like you're putting any nasty chemicals into your body. Have you tried colon hydrotherapy? It's expensive but after three years of severe symptoms I find it's the only thing that works for me these days.


----------



## Mary5 (Apr 17, 2006)

Steve I highly recommend you try the over the counter, gentlest stuff available first., each a week or two to see how it does. Start with the "normal" dosage, then experiment with double dosage.For example, Milk of Magnesia. If that doesn't work, then Miralax (take at least 2 capfuls to start). These are osmotic laxatives meaning they draw water into the intestines making your stool softer and therefore easier to get out.If that doesn't work, then you can either try or add a stimulant such as Sennokot (contains senna) or Sennokot-S (senna plus a softener).I would recommend Dulcolax as a last resort since it is a powerful stimulant (take 2 capfuls of Miralax + 2 Dulcolax at night with plenty of water).


----------

